# Rescue kitty advice please!



## Sazzle_88 (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi guys,
We adopted a rescue cat (1year old) on Thursday from a local animal sanctuary. They warned us that she was already very timid and shy which we were prepared for. However since she arrived 2 days ago she’s hidden in an inaccessible place (to us) behind our bathroom cabinet and toilet and I can’t see any signs that’s she’s eaten or drunk anything - she’s got the same food she was used to at the shelter, water etc. I don’t mind her hiding but I am now getting really anxious that she’s going to dehydrate and become quite poorly. Does anyone have any advice or tips? I’ve already called the rescue centre and the vets and they’ve suggested just waiting a little longer...thanks!


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

The longest any of my rescue cats hid away for was six weeks! I wouldn't be worried about two days - it's all very new and frightening for her, and she needs a safe place to hide away until she feels brave enough for a little explore. I'd be more concerned about her hiding place being in the bathroom: that's not an ideal environment for her.

She won't starve or dehydrate herself: she will eat and drink when she needs to. Where are her food and drink bowls? Can you leave the bathroom door open and put her bowls on the other side (not close together - many cats prefer their bowls to have a little distance between them). Make sure her litter tray isn't close to her bowls either. Try making a safe nest for her close to, but not in, the bathroom - a cardboard box with a couple of old, soft towels in it will do.

Other than that, make sure that wherever she decides her safe space is, you spend time in there, talking to her (or to yourself) so that she gets used to your voice.


----------



## Sazzle_88 (Nov 21, 2020)

tyg'smum said:


> The longest any of my rescue cats hid away for was six weeks! I wouldn't be worried about two days - it's all very new and frightening for her, and she needs a safe place to hide away until she feels brave enough for a little explore. I'd be more concerned about her hiding place being in the bathroom: that's not an ideal environment for her.
> 
> She won't starve or dehydrate herself: she will eat and drink when she needs to. Where are her food and drink bowls? Can you leave the bathroom door open and put her bowls on the other side (not close together - many cats prefer their bowls to have a little distance between them). Make sure her litter tray isn't close to her bowls either. Try making a safe nest for her close to, but not in, the bathroom - a cardboard box with a couple of old, soft towels in it will do.
> 
> Other than that, make sure that wherever she decides her safe space is, you spend time in there, talking to her (or to yourself) so that she gets used to your voice.


Thank you so much for your reply! I agree the bathroom is not ideal - it's a downstairs toilet next to the utility room (we obviously aren't using it now she's there!). I had equipped the utility room with lots of boxes and blankets and places to hide. Her food and water was in the utility and the litter tray in the bathroom to keep it separate. Unfortunately she's ignored all of these nice boxes and has found the most difficult place to hide! I've now moved her food and water so it's near the place she's disappeared in the hope that the smell will entice her out but so far no luck I'm afraid


----------



## Jenbob21 (Aug 19, 2020)

We adopted 2 cats in June and although one of them was quite confident after the first day, the other one wedged herself down the side of the spare bed for 3 days! 
We left food water and litter trays nearby which she only came out to use as night. I was also worried about her starving and being desperate for the loo but she was fine.
We spent time going in and just talking quietly in the room where she was and eventually she started coming out for treats.
It did take her a good few weeks to really get used to us, but 5 months later and she spends all her time around us, comes for cuddles and loves to play.
It definately pays off to just be calm and patient, we tried not to make too much of a fuss when she finally creeped out of hiding and let her adjust at her own pace.
Not really much in terms of advice I know but I think it's pretty normal, especially when not too much is known about their past lives, they must get so scared!


----------

